# GTA 3?



## david (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone gotten it to work yet? Wasn't the issue with GTA 3 was video decoding? Well since video has been fixed, has anybody gotten it to run?

Thanks


----------



## SaveU (Sep 7, 2011)

Yup works fine n CM9 A2 . Im sure its fine with the nightlies too.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

Runs just fine on the official 03/29 nightly.


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

It's quite laggy (however, as far as i know, it lags sometimes even on Tegra 3), but it does work.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

uwndrd said:


> It's quite laggy (however, as far as i know, it lags sometimes even on Tegra 3), but it does work.


Intresting, ive gotten pretty far in the game, and have encountered 0 lag. Running AOKP m4.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

uwndrd said:


> It's quite laggy (however, as far as i know, it lags sometimes even on Tegra 3), but it does work.


Its not laggy for me either. Although a while back I made the mistake of installing the game while having Chainfire 3D running a Tegra plugin which caused major lag and instability until I cleared the data and tried again without, perhaps you made a similar mistake?


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> Intresting, ive gotten pretty far in the game, and have encountered 0 lag. Running AOKP m4.


We have different definition of lags - for me "no lags" means "as buttery smooth as on iPad 2". And on TP it is certainly not.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

uwndrd said:


> We have different definition of lags - for me "no lags" means "as buttery smooth as on iPad 2". And on TP it is certainly not.


I havent seen the game running on an iPad so I cant compare, but you have to keep in mind that you're comparing an OS created specifically to be perfect on its own hardware to one that was hacked onto a device that had no prior support. There's going to be drawbacks, and a barely noticeable drop in fluidity is one of those. If its a big deal to you, then perhaps you should sell your touchpad and get a native Android tablet.


----------

